# Old MOD Buildings on the Lizard in Cornwall (PIC HEAVY)



## Cookie2 (May 30, 2012)

Ok, this follows on from this thread posted by matty groves

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?p=226145[/ame]

I have known the site since i was about 14 when i visited. Haven't been back since but a work colleague started talking about visiting old derelict/abandoned places and this old place sprang to mind. So i Googled it and came across Matty Groves thread on this site.

Well i went and had a nosey at the weekend and took some phone pics. I didn't have a torch either so couldn't venture too far into the dark rooms. It was a case of take a picture and walk as far as the flash had informed me was safe. This method also drained the battery very quickly.

There were three overgrown bunker type buildings here. Any insight into what these might be would be great.

I did find this:

http://www.pastscape.org.uk/hob.asp...ecordsperpage=10&source=text&rtype=&rnumber=#

which describes the site as "Site of a domestic site for the RAF Treleaver radar station in the Twenty Acre Plantation." does this ring true with you?

Anyway, this is my first explore if you like. Here are the pictures;































*First bunker*









































*Second Bunker*

















































*Third Bunker*













phone died here...


----------



## flyboys90 (May 30, 2012)

Great photos well done!thanks for sharing.


----------



## P Bellamy (May 30, 2012)

Excellent stuff. 

They appear to be a pair of West Coast Chain Home radar Type C transmitter blocks and the associated substation block.
Presumably these are the partners of the pair of Type C receiver blocks which stand a mile to the southwest, forming the WWII RAF Trelanvean (CH74) radar station.


----------



## John_D (May 30, 2012)

As said above, not at all domestic. The site a few hundred meters to the east, which I originally thought the OP referred to, looks as if it could be the domestic site. 

The interior of the bunker with all the cable ducting reminds me very much of the interior of the upper floor of the bunker of _RAF Treleaver_, just up the road, which I explored when I was about 12 in 1959/60 (never got down to the lower level as there was about 5ft of water down there).
It was a bit of a time chamber then, with stationary on desks and MOD posters still on the walls, a couple of which, as a 12 year old, were taken as souvenirs.  (wish I still had them)


----------



## Cookie2 (May 30, 2012)

thanks for the replies! great information. I googled West coast chain home radar type C transmitter block and found this picture

http://www.subbrit.org.uk/sb-sites/sites/h/hayscastle_cross/tx_plan_c.gif

this is the exact plan of bunker #2 that i have shown in my pictures

and this: http://www.subbrit.org.uk/sb-sites/sites/h/hayscastle_cross/chain_home_old1.jpg

is very simialr to what i saw in the "Air conditioning and central heating plant" room


----------



## cptpies (May 31, 2012)

Cookie if you download the kmz file in my sig you will see there is also a decoy bunker a few hundred yards further west which is probably worth a look.


----------



## Cookie2 (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for the map, loads more places to collect now!


----------



## smiler (May 31, 2012)

Using only a camera phone and without a torch you got better results than I would have expected, I enjoyed looking, Thanks


----------

